# HUGE 16ft Viv Stack ...........



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Okay, so technically it's 4 x 4ft viv stacks side by side but they are going to sit as a 16ft run in the shop who ordered them ...........

Starting at the left we have 3 vivs at 4x2x2.
Then to the right of those there are 2 arboreal vivs at 2x4x18 and the viv underneath is 4x2x18.
To the right of those is a stack of 4 vivs at 4x18x18.
Finally a stack of 8 vivs at 2x18x18.

The colour is tobacco wallnut and is quite a dark colour but the lighting in my new workshop does make it look lighter.

Have a peep and let me know what you think .........





































They look even better now with the glass in and I will be taking some pics when they are all set up and in use.

Thanks for looking,

Volly


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

wow :gasp: impressive :2thumb:


----------



## mrchrissyb (Jan 25, 2010)

Gomjaba said:


> wow :gasp: impressive :2thumb:


:2thumb:


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Not bad....but they are empty....what's going in them??


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

post says it's for a shop so it'll be anything and everything depending on what's in stock i guess.


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

really good job mate, should be proud. im sure the buyer will be :2thumb:


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments.

No idea what's going in them yet - I suppose that's up to the buyer to decide.

They are being collected on Saturday and moved into the shop so I will go and take some pics in a week or so when they are fully kitted out and in use.

Cheers,
Volly


----------



## Carlos (Jul 28, 2009)

i wish i had the room n money lol.... how much is this job as it stands wiv the glass in??... also how much fr the 3 stack of 4 x 2 x18??? thanx mate


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Carlos said:


> i wish i had the room n money lol.... how much is this job as it stands wiv the glass in??... also how much fr the 3 stack of 4 x 2 x18??? thanx mate


 
The complete job was £850.
To buy the stacks seperately would be £910.
To buy each individual viv seperately would be £1055.

The stack of 4x2x18's would be £195 on it's own.

Thanks


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

volly said:


> The complete job was £850.
> To buy the stacks seperately would be £910.
> To buy each individual viv seperately would be £1055.
> 
> ...


£850 for all that?!
Thought it would be way more!! 
looks amazing :no1:

do you courier? :whistling2:


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

My plague said:


> £850 for all that?!
> Thought it would be way more!!
> looks amazing :no1:
> 
> do you courier? :whistling2:


 
Ha ha ha, I can charge you £1500 if it makes you feel better? :lol2:

YES, £850 for all that - and YES, I can courier.

Cheers,
Volly


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

one word vollt - excellent.

awsome work there mate:bash:

how long did the job take you knock up?


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

dannyj said:


> one word volly - excellent.
> 
> awesome work there mate:bash:
> 
> how long did the job take you knock up?


 
cheers mate.

in total over time it took about 10-14 days but i was busy moving into a new workshop during that time so some things took a back seat for a few days.

it took about 2 days to build the stacks.
1 day to add the vents and runners and then 3-4 days for the glass to arrive ( and then another day for the "REST" of the glass to arrive, lol ) - was short of 6 vivs worth when the 1st lot was delivered.

thanks,
volly


----------



## PMGeckos (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks brilliant Volly, nice work mate!


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

amazing as always volly (tries to think up of an order :hmm


----------



## Dykie (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow Volly that is something else. 
i wish i had room for something like that.


----------



## FireDragonRose (Jan 11, 2010)

:2thumb:


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

volly said:


> Ha ha ha, I can charge you £1500 if it makes you feel better? :lol2:
> 
> YES, £850 for all that - and YES, I can courier.
> 
> ...


This is what I like with you mate - you are NEVER shy in naming prices which a lot of builder are (meaning they aren't really confident that the prices are justified I think) ...

:2thumb:


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Gomjaba said:


> This is what I like with you mate - you are NEVER shy in naming prices which a lot of builder are (meaning they aren't really confident that the prices are justified I think) ...
> 
> :2thumb:


 
:lol2: Cheers mate.

I just figure that it's easier to list prices because if somebody asks me, then I'm just gonna have to tell them anyway. 
It saves sooooo much time, ha ha.

Cheers


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

realy nice that volly, does the prices differ if different wood finishes?


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

shep1979 said:


> realy nice that volly, does the prices differ if different wood finishes?


 
Thanks.

All colours of board are the same price but there IS an increase if you want a Gloss Finish or a Veneered Finish ( Gloss = shiney and veneered = lacquered ).

Hope that makes sense, lol.

Cheers


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

yeh i get wot u mean, does the price come down if its normal glass and not toughend?


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

shep1979 said:


> yeh i get wot u mean, does the price come down if its normal glass and not toughend?


It probably would do mate but it's my personal choice NOT to offer normal glass.
I wouldn't want to take the risk of an animal breaking the glass and I wouldn't be able to live with myself if a child got hurt.

So, YES! The price probably would come down if using normal glass but it's not something I've ever done so I couldn't say by how much.

Thanks again,

Volly


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

volly said:


> Have a peep and let me know what you think .........
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> 
> Volly


Sorry but I think that's an awful job personally.:neutral:

To save you further humiliation I would be willing to take that monstrosity off your hands and you can have another go and try to do it properly next time.






No?........oh well, it was worth a try:lol2:

Nice work hun, that's going to look stunning when properly set up with all reps in place. Lovely work.: victory:


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Mirf said:


> Sorry but I think that's an awful job personally.:neutral:
> 
> To save you further humiliation I would be willing to take that monstrosity off your hands and you can have another go and try to do it properly next time.
> 
> ...


 
Ha ha ha, there's always one clown on every night :whistling2:

Hee hee, thanks for your comments.
Will be posting some pics when it's all set up - can't wait to see it myself, lol.

Cheers


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

volly said:


> Ha ha ha, there's always one clown on every night :whistling2:
> 
> Hee hee, thanks for your comments.
> Will be posting some pics when it's all set up - can't wait to see it myself, lol.
> ...


Nothing ventured.....

It does look really bonny though. Is it one piece, or is each viv seperate? Just wondering what something like that would weigh.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Mirf said:


> Nothing ventured.....
> 
> It does look really bonny though. Is it one piece, or is each viv seperate? Just wondering what something like that would weigh.


 
The 16ft run is split into 4 x 4ft sections.
Each section is 6ft high and in one piece.

Weigh's a tonne :lol2:


----------



## scorpion0151 (May 20, 2009)

amazing build at such a good price too.


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Lovely. What shop are they going too?


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

thats a fantastic build! i need my whole rep room building in...i also have an understair cupboard and a walk in cupboard in there i need converting...fancy a nice long weekend down south? can offer breakfast lunch and dinner, and a nice comfy recliner to sleep on at night....:lol2:...seriously though, wish i had the funds to get someone like yourself in to kit my room out! great job! :no1:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

volly said:


> The 16ft run is split into 4 x 4ft sections.
> Each section is 6ft high and in one piece.
> 
> Weigh's a tonne :lol2:


:gasp: I can't even move the 4x2 double stack that Dave built for me! Rather you than me trying to move that beast.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Graz said:


> Lovely. What shop are they going too?


I honestly have no idea :lol2:

It's on Waterloo Road in Crosby, Liverpool - that's all I know.
It's being done out now and will be open soon.




Ian.g said:


> thats a fantastic build! i need my whole rep room building in...i also have an understair cupboard and a walk in cupboard in there i need converting...fancy a nice long weekend down south? can offer breakfast lunch and dinner, and a nice comfy recliner to sleep on at night....:lol2:...seriously though, wish i had the funds to get someone like yourself in to kit my room out! great job! :no1:


I'm up for that when you get funds. Might need a small mortgage to keep the lager coming though :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Cheers


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Mirf said:


> :gasp: I can't even move the 4x2 double stack that Dave built for me! Rather you than me trying to move that beast.


Ha ha, it's not easy believe me, but I will have help when getting it onto the van.


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

that is :censor: amaizing i want it!!!!!!! when i win the lotto i will have you build me one!!! no really it is a really nice job can't wait to see more pics of it .:2thumb: well done.:2thumb::no1:


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

volly said:


> I'm up for that when you get funds. Might need a small mortgage to keep the lager coming though :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Cheers


:lol2:...in all seriousness i may have a measure up of the room and cupboards etc and tell you what i need doing and see if you could give a rough estimate.....will be a LONG time until i can afford owt but be good to have a rough idea what sort of money i would need....its like a bloody bombsite in there at the moment...vivs and tubs all over the place! :devil:


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

WOWOWOWOWOW. that is the dogs Bo**ocks. i now have in my head that i can do something along those lines, im pretty gd with wood so should b ok but i have 1 Q, how would b best 2 heat these bad boys?

1, heat mat inside each Viv?

or

2, heat Rods running through each Stack?

or lol

3, something completely different?

but looking at that m8, ur :no1: at ur job. nice work


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

how to heat them depends on what's going in it.


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

Snakes, i would love to get a royal morph like a bumblebee or something like that or maybe a bloodred corn, so that would be added to my normal royal, me 2 normal corns and i would put my beardies in the top


----------



## Carlos (Jul 28, 2009)

volly said:


> The complete job was £850.
> To buy the stacks seperately would be £910.
> To buy each individual viv seperately would be £1055.
> 
> ...


awesum prices matey! thanx fr tht :notworthy:


----------



## hiero (Feb 7, 2009)

That is stunning. When you see something like that the mind goes into overdrive of what you'd put in it! Awesome job...


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments.

I will soon be building a large sample/display, viv stack/viv run that will be put up for auction to the highest bidder with a starting bid of 99p on Ebay.

It will be started in the next week or 2 but completion will depend on the amount of orders I have to get through first - I will just be doing as much as I can to it in between other jobs.

Keep your eyes peeled - I will start a thread in the Classifieds section when it's ready to go.

Thanks again for your support,

best regards,

Volly


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

volly said:


> but completion will depend on the amount of orders I have to get through first


Indeed :whistling2:

Can't wait for my viv :flrt:


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Gomjaba said:


> Indeed :whistling2:
> 
> Can't wait for my viv :flrt:


Ha ha ha, my point exactly :2thumb:

Speak soon mate :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Pro_Hitman (Mar 22, 2010)

*stack*

is this for sale or would you make another + what will price be


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Pro_Hitman said:


> is this for sale or would you make another + what will price be


 
he built them for a shop but quoted the prices.




volly said:


> The complete job was £850.
> To buy the stacks seperately would be £910.
> To buy each individual viv seperately would be £1055.
> 
> ...


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

still awaiting the pic of the Viv in the shop or was there a new thread on it:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

